# Kangaroo's need more love. (Post your roo pictures!)



## Yookey (Jun 2, 2014)

They're quite the under-rated villagers, with only one out of tier 5. So I'm gonna dedicate this thread to the beloved kangaroo's. 

Feel free to post your own Kangaroo pictures, but make sure they're your own, or that you credit the artist with a link to their DeviantART, Furaffinity, Tumblr or other page.


*All the following pictures are made by me:*






























































As mentioned above;
Feel free to post your own Kangaroo pictures, but make sure they're your own, or that you credit the artist with a link to their DeviantART, Furaffinity, Tumblr or other page.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jun 2, 2014)

Here's one of mine:



Spoiler











It was a commission for rayquaza128. Rooney's probably one of the cutest kangeroos in-game!


----------



## Yookey (Jun 2, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> Here's one of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you changed your name c:

It looks wonderful! Poor Rooney :c

Yeah, expecting to see a ton of Rooney, as Ray's gone commission crazy about him.xD


----------



## mob (Jun 2, 2014)

dodger


----------



## Yookey (Jun 2, 2014)

gamzee said:


> dodger



awww so precious c:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 2, 2014)

rooney is the only acceptable kangaroo tbh, mathilda would be ok without the baby
all of my kangaroo drawings were commissions. screw spoilers


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 2, 2014)

Kangaroos do need more love <333
I haven't drawn any kangaroos but I can show some of the ones that I've commissioned people to do with a link to their artwork ^^
http://nayuki910.deviantart.com/
http://missmuggle.tumblr.com/
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/ryoxi/
http://twistedzepher.deviantart.com

I have a lot more pics of roos but I don't wanna put too many in one post xD


----------



## Yookey (Jun 5, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> rooney is the only acceptable kangaroo tbh, mathilda would be ok without the baby
> all of my kangaroo drawings were commissions. screw spoilers



Your art is amazing Shiro <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



rayquaza128 said:


> Kangaroos do need more love <333
> I haven't drawn any kangaroos but I can show some of the ones that I've commissioned people to do with a link to their artwork ^^
> -pics-
> I have a lot more pics of roos but I don't wanna put too many in one post xD


That kitt <3

- - - Post Merge - - -










more roo's  <3 (by me)


----------



## Yookey (Jun 6, 2014)

More roos x3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 6, 2014)

this is probably rayquaza's fav thread xD


----------



## Yookey (Jun 6, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> this is probably rayquaza's fav thread xD


Of course, I posted it ;D (jk)


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 6, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> this is probably rayquaza's fav thread xD



OMG yes XDDD Roos FTW <3333


----------



## Yookey (Jun 6, 2014)

by me again


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 6, 2014)

Yay finally a thread about them  Rooney is one of my dreamies. ^_^ He's so cute.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yookey said:


> by me again



Wow, that's amazing o.o.


----------



## SoraSmiles (Jun 7, 2014)

Yookey your art is so cute  You're a very good artist!


----------



## Yookey (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you, both of you! C:

Saturday night in Yoosville























and sylvia :3




I've now drawn all the roo's from ACNL at least once c:


----------



## Yookey (Jun 9, 2014)

bump for the roos <3


----------



## krielle (Jun 9, 2014)

I love all the images of Walt <3


----------



## Yookey (Jun 9, 2014)

mayorkiyo said:


> I love all the images of Walt <3



He's my precious kangaroo <3 x3


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey guys what's happening in this thread?



Spoiler: let me love you


----------



## Yookey (Jun 11, 2014)

(by me)


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 12, 2014)

Bump for the ROOS <3


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Jun 12, 2014)

SylviaxWalt Just 'cause


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 12, 2014)

Do you guys ship any of the roo villagers?
I totally ship Mathilda and Walt
You get it? WALTzing mathilda?
Hahahhahhhahh
Sorry..


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 12, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> Do you guys ship any of the roo villagers?
> I totally ship Mathilda and Walt
> You WALTzing mathilda?
> Hahahhahhhahh
> Sorry..



Yes haha I definitely ship Walt and Mathilda too! I also ship Rooney and Kitt x3
There's some awesome pics of them on the previous pages <3


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 12, 2014)

How about Rooney and Astrid? D:


----------



## LindseyKate04 (Jun 12, 2014)

Gah these are all so cute! The 7th one down on the original post is to die for. <3


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 12, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> Yes haha I definitely ship Walt and Mathilda too! I also ship Rooney and Kitt x3
> There's some awesome pics of them on the previous pages <3



Glad I meet a fellow shipper 
When Mathilda 1st moved it took 2 days for them to be best friends for life
they just so cute ^3^


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 12, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> Glad I meet a fellow shipper
> When Mathilda 1st moved it took 2 days for them to be best friends for life
> they just so cute ^3^



Same here! That's so cute! I had the same thing in my town xD Kitt would never stop talking about Rooney and always wanted me to deliver things to him. It was so adorable x3


----------



## Benevoir (Jun 13, 2014)

AAAH a thread for kangaroos! <3



Spoiler: Mathilda


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 13, 2014)

i just wanna say i love walt and rooney


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 13, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> AAAH a thread for kangaroos! <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mathilda



Yay Mathilda! That's is an awesome drawing x3


----------



## Yookey (Jun 13, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> Do you guys ship any of the roo villagers?
> I totally ship Mathilda and Walt
> You get it? WALTzing mathilda?
> Hahahhahhhahh
> Sorry..



Walt and mathilda dancing together~  thanks for the idea *-*




honeyprince said:


> AAAH a thread for kangaroos! <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mathilda



this is absolutely fantastic. I love how you draw kangaroos *-*




AidenNook said:


> SylviaxWalt Just 'cause





Mayor Elsa said:


> How about Rooney and Astrid? D:


I can't picture these. XD




LindseyKate04 said:


> Gah these are all so cute! The 7th one down on the original post is to die for. <3


Thank you <3




Reizo said:


> i just wanna say i love walt and rooney


They are fantastic! X3


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 14, 2014)

I think Kitt and Rooney was said, but they wouldn't look too bad xD


----------



## Yookey (Jun 15, 2014)

some more roo loving


----------



## mob (Jun 15, 2014)

do they have black eyes? lol


----------



## Yookey (Jun 15, 2014)

gamzee said:


> do they have black eyes? lol



bee stings. it's 3 diff sketches from an irl commissioned that i've colored/linearted. x3


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

Aww those drawings are adorable Yookey! c:


----------



## Yookey (Jun 22, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> Aww those drawings are adorable Yookey! c:



Thank you!



Was at the amusementpark yesterday which inspired this:





It's Mathilda & Kitt's Joeys, but still kangaroos c;


----------



## Yookey (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Yookey (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Aesthetic (Jul 1, 2014)

Aw, these are really good!


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 1, 2014)

This is the cutest thread ever! I agree, the kangaroos need more love. I don't have any pics to share... I'd love to see more art of Marcie! She's my fav . I must say, this thread has opened my eyes to the cuteness of Rooney and Kitt!


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

I do love the kangaroos and you made them super cute


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 1, 2014)

More Marcie Love!


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Jul 1, 2014)

Walt and Astrid are definitely my favorite kangaroos. I wish there was more fanart of them, especially Astrid.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 1, 2014)

AMAZING work Yooks! They all look so adorable, especially Kitt and Rooney <3
More love for roos!


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 1, 2014)

this thread gives me life


----------



## Yookey (Jul 1, 2014)

Netflix said:


> Aw, these are really good!


Thank you!


Twinrova said:


> This is the cutest thread ever! I agree, the kangaroos need more love. I don't have any pics to share... I'd love to see more art of Marcie! She's my fav . I must say, this thread has opened my eyes to the cuteness of Rooney and Kitt!


I'm glad! Rooney and Kitt sure are adorable. But Walt and Mathilda will always be my favorites C:


Pom said:


> I do love the kangaroos and you made them super cute


Thank you!


JellofishXD said:


> More Marcie Love!


Yeah, Marcie needs more love c:


IncendiaryPyro said:


> Walt and Astrid are definitely my favorite kangaroos. I wish there was more fanart of them, especially Astrid.


I should draw some more of Astrid. ^_^


rayquaza128 said:


> AMAZING work Yooks! They all look so adorable, especially Kitt and Rooney <3
> More love for roos!


Thank you Ray! <3


tinytaylor said:


> this thread gives me life


Yay ^_^


----------



## Yookey (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Yookey (Jul 3, 2014)

bump for the roos <3


----------



## Yookey (Jul 4, 2014)

Marcie C:


----------



## Yookey (Jul 5, 2014)

It's Rayquaza's mayor as a villager. A most gorgeous kangaroo! C:


----------



## Yookey (Jul 7, 2014)

Two more of rayquaza's mayor









and one with kitt rooney walt and mathilda in it C;





(all made by me)


----------



## Yookey (Jul 13, 2014)

c:


----------



## Yookey (Jul 16, 2014)

Bump for the roos <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 17, 2014)

Love this thread Kangaroos are darling, I always love to see your art<3


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 17, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Love this thread Kangaroos are darling, I always love to see your art<3



^ Agreed! <3


----------



## Yookey (Jul 17, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Love this thread Kangaroos are darling, I always love to see your art<3



Awwww. Glad you like it!


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jul 17, 2014)

guess who got a third kangaroo in her town?
Soon I have more than you ray


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 17, 2014)

I only have Marcie in my town and cause I'm biased I think Marcie is da most adorable!
Yes! That Marcie looks kawaii

- - - Post Merge - - -

I only have Marcie in my town and cause I'm biased I think Marcie is da most adorable!
Yes! That Marcie looks kawaii


----------



## Yookey (Jul 22, 2014)

My Rooney is moving into my Pirate town. So here's him as a pirate.
Also Ray's Walt is moving into his Western themed town, so he's a Cowboy x3





Pirate Rooney ~






And cause Pirates are awesome, here's Ray's Mayor and my Mayor as a pirate.


----------



## Pequepanda (Jul 22, 2014)

Happy little Mathilda :3



Ps. I posted this same drawing on a Facebook group and someone accused me of stealing it. So if anyone thinks I stole it, I can show you proof that I made it >:c (like separating the layers or something)


----------



## Yookey (Jul 22, 2014)

Pequepanda said:


> Happy little Mathilda :3
> 
> View attachment 57441
> 
> Ps. I posted this same drawing on a Facebook group and someone accused me of stealing it. So if anyone thinks I stole it, I can show you proof that I made it >:c (like separating the layers or something)



She's so cute!!! >W<


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 26, 2014)

A Kangaroo art thread, you say?
This calls for another bump.
With my miiverse doodles!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 26, 2014)

OMG, I love all of these awesome kangaroos<3


----------



## Alette (Jul 26, 2014)

I think Astrid is really cool, but Marcie is also adorable :3


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 26, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> A Kangaroo art thread, you say?
> This calls for another bump.
> With my miiverse doodles!
> View attachment 58228View attachment 58229View attachment 58230View attachment 58231View attachment 58232



OMG Rooney and Kitt <3 
Awesome doodles!


----------



## Yookey (Jul 28, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> A Kangaroo art thread, you say?
> This calls for another bump.
> With my miiverse doodles!
> View attachment 58228View attachment 58229View attachment 58230View attachment 58231View attachment 58232


Those are some fantastic doodles!


Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG, I love all of these awesome kangaroos<3


Glad you do, they need more love! ;D


Alette said:


> I think Astrid is really cool, but Marcie is also adorable :3


I agree that Astrid is really cool! ^_^ Not too big of a fan of Marcie though.. that lipstick

- - - Post Merge - - -





My pirate themed town. (Two.5 kangaroos, Kitt & Rooney, and their Joey)





Rayquaza128's western themed town! (3 kangaroos + 2 joeys, Mathilda, Walt and Sylvia!)





And another pic of Ray's Mayor ^_^


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh yeah, I also made this while testing out Sai for the first time.


----------



## Yookey (Jul 28, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> View attachment 58620
> Oh yeah, I also made this while testing out Sai for the first time.



Very nice!


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 29, 2014)

More fun with Rooney.


----------



## Yookey (Jul 29, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> View attachment 58813
> View attachment 58814
> View attachment 58815
> View attachment 58816
> ...


Aaah your style of ddrawing him is soooo cute. I love it >w<


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 30, 2014)

I made more. ^ v ^


----------



## Yookey (Jul 30, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> View attachment 59047
> View attachment 59048
> I made more. ^ v ^



so cute! I so wanna see you draw a walt one ^w^


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 31, 2014)

Bump bump.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Felt like sketching Rooney. May draw Walt next


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

HAH. I CANT EVEN ART. BUT I DO LIKE STALKING THIS THREAD.
View attachment 59318


----------



## Yookey (Jul 31, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Bump bump.
> View attachment 59220
> View attachment 59221
> View attachment 59229


YAY you drew Walt! I really love your art style x3


rayquaza128 said:


> Felt like sketching Rooney. May draw Walt next


Gorgeous <3 great job  Love your style


Stepheroo said:


> HAH. I CANT EVEN ART. BUT I DO LIKE STALKING THIS THREAD.
> View attachment 59318


It's not too bad. Points for trying ! XD


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Lol I did that in like two seconds, I know I can't draw. I do like seeing Rooney. :> He moved from my town. ;o;


----------



## Yookey (Jul 31, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> Lol I did that in like two seconds, I know I can't draw. I do like seeing Rooney. :> He moved from my town. ;o;



It sucks when they move ;W;


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Aug 2, 2014)

My mayor as an animal villager :3


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 2, 2014)

Rayquaza, you're so cute stop.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks Steph!! >w<


----------



## Yookey (Aug 3, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> My mayor as an animal villager :3



Well hello there handsome!

- - - Post Merge - - -





Walt catching fireflies =D


----------



## Yookey (Aug 4, 2014)

Ray's Mayor picking apples for my Mayor x3


----------



## Yookey (Aug 4, 2014)

Family portrait :3


----------



## nekosync (Aug 4, 2014)

Yookey said:


> Family portrait :3



Beautiful!


----------



## Yookey (Aug 4, 2014)

nekosync said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 6, 2014)

*BAMP.*
I drew Ray and Yookey's Mayors....








I had a lot of fun with these two.


----------



## Yookey (Aug 6, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> *BAMP.*
> I drew Ray and Yookey's Mayors....
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you soooooooooooo much for this. I absolutely love them. I love your style so much, it's so adorable. and all those expressions. It's absolutely gorgeous! Great job, and again, thank you!! >W<


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 9, 2014)

This Bump shall pierce the....forums, I guess...
Oh yeah, I drew me a Kitt of....art....*PUNS!*


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh yeah, have chibi roo's.


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 9, 2014)

Draw a Marcie!


----------



## Yookey (Aug 9, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Oh yeah, have chibi roo's.


Your style is as lovely as ever!
You should totally attempt to draw Astrid/Marcie/Sylvia some time! :3 would be interesting to see in your art style.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 13, 2014)

Bamp Bamp BOO Time to do the twist!




I drew Marcie.
Eh…I’m not a fan of Marice, something about her eyes and….LIPSTICK bothers me. (_Obviously I didn’t draw the creepy eyes and lipstick here, because that’s how I roll_) I personally find Kitt much much better than Marcie, but I guess many people prefer Lipstick Pinkie, rather than….well….the best female Kangaroo.


----------



## Yookey (Aug 13, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Bamp Bamp BOO Time to do the twist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found her okay, with her eyes creeping me out a bit... then I found out she had lipstick, and she became a big no no to me as well q.q
Glad to see you draw her though, even if you aren't a big fan of her!


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 13, 2014)

Aaah looks amazing!!!!!
Your style is great! Aaw I really like Marcie


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 13, 2014)

Yookey said:


> I found her okay, with her eyes creeping me out a bit... then I found out she had lipstick, and she became a big no no to me as well q.q
> Glad to see you draw her though, even if you aren't a big fan of her!





JellofishXD said:


> Aaah looks amazing!!!!!
> Your style is great! Aaw I really like Marcie


Thanks. :3




Do what you want cuz a Pirate is free, you are a pirate
Yar Har Fiddle-dee-dee.


----------



## Yookey (Aug 13, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Thanks. :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pirate rooney ftw <3


----------



## Yookey (Aug 18, 2014)

Bump for the roos ~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just realized I never posted this portrait.. Rooney's family this time


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 18, 2014)

Yookey said:


> Bump for the roos ~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Just realized I never posted this portrait.. Rooney's family this time



Love it.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Aug 18, 2014)

Bump for the roooos <3


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 21, 2014)

BOOP BAP BIDPEDEE BOP for the Roo-Roos.




Little doodle I made after being exhausted for making this one picture.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Aug 21, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> Bump for the roooos <3


with rayquaza around this thread will never did 
sadly my new town did not have any roos
Walt i miss you soooooo much ;-;


----------



## Yookey (Aug 21, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> with rayquaza around this thread will never did
> sadly my new town did not have any roos
> Walt i miss you soooooo much ;-;



Walt is the best <3


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 21, 2014)

These thins make me wish I could draw ;w;

Still waiting on rooney to appear in my campsite so I can take him in and plot him near walt


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 21, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> with rayquaza around this thread will never did
> sadly my new town did not have any roos
> Walt i miss you soooooo much ;-;


This thread shall never die with us around! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAsorry, I'm remembering something funny...
Also, I should get Walt in my town now...but...maybe later.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 21, 2014)

I like Rooney the most, I think. Just the whole boxing kangaroo spiel gets me.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 22, 2014)

2 Rooney pics for the price of one.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Aug 22, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> with rayquaza around this thread will never did
> sadly my new town did not have any roos
> Walt i miss you soooooo much ;-;



Haha indeed! This thread will never die!!!! >:3



sp19047 said:


> 2 Rooney pics for the price of one.



Amazing mate!! Great work as always <3


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 22, 2014)

I love these guys.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 23, 2014)

Colored the doodles of Rayquaza128 and Yookey's mayors.
I love drawing these guys.


----------



## azukitan (Aug 23, 2014)

The pictures in this thread are so darn adorable and makes me really miss having Kitt in my town :'D


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 23, 2014)

I just love this thread!

I actually had Astrid in my campsite once. I decided to draw what was running through my head at the time... but I can only upload it tomorrow, sorry. (Also, bear in mind that I'm not actually all that good at drawing.)


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 23, 2014)

Even moar Rooney doodles.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 23, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Colored the doodles of Rayquaza128 and Yookey's mayors.
> I love drawing these guys.



OMG sooooooooooooooo cute<3<(^_^


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 24, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG sooooooooooooooo cute<3<(^_^


> v <
D'anks, I had a lot of fun drawing them.


----------



## Yookey (Aug 24, 2014)

azukitan said:


> The pictures in this thread are so darn adorable and makes me really miss having Kitt in my town :'D


Aww Kitt is awesome! I'm trying to move her over to my pirate town but she's being extremely stubborn.. ;W;



Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> I just love this thread!
> 
> I actually had Astrid in my campsite once. I decided to draw what was running through my head at the time... but I can only upload it tomorrow, sorry. (Also, bear in mind that I'm not actually all that good at drawing.)


Ahh looking forward to seeing it! =D


sp19047 said:


> Colored the doodles of Rayquaza128 and Yookey's mayors.
> I love drawing these guys.


i absolutely love your drawings of us. Thank you once again! One day I'll repay you for all these fantastic drawings! <3


sp19047 said:


> Even moar Rooney doodles.


Epic! X3


----------



## Yookey (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## spCrossing (Aug 24, 2014)

Yookey said:


>


So adorable. X3


----------



## Yookey (Aug 25, 2014)

Animal crossing punch out crossover. Rooney as Lil Mac, and Rocco as King Hippo ~


----------



## Yookey (Aug 26, 2014)

AC/Mario Kart 7 crossover - Mine and Rayquaza128's Mayor fursonas ~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 26, 2014)

Yookey said:


> AC/Mario Kart 7 crossover - Mine and Rayquaza128's Mayor fursonas ~



OMG soooooo freaking cute


----------



## Yookey (Aug 26, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG soooooo freaking cute


Awww, thank you my love <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 26, 2014)

Yookey said:


> Awww, thank you my love <3



You're welcome, my sweet<3


----------



## Yookey (Aug 28, 2014)

Welcoming autumn ~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 28, 2014)

Yookey said:


> Welcoming autumn ~



OMG so cute yet again<3<(^_^


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

A redraw of those Rooney doodles I did like 2 pages back.
The 2nd one will come eventually. > v >


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

BEEP BEEP
More art incoming!
BEEP BEEP


----------



## Yookey (Aug 31, 2014)

Lovely Rooney pictures SP!!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 1, 2014)

Great job once again, Yookey! ^ v ^


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 6, 2014)

O Kitt, u so silly.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 8, 2014)

I keep forgetting to post this one, it's kaiaminalcrossing's citytown badboys!
A bunch of cuties I must say.


----------



## Yookey (Sep 8, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> O Kitt, u so silly.


Lol, I'd be concerned too if my mother did that XDDD 



sp19047 said:


> I keep forgetting to post this one, it's kaiaminalcrossing's citytown badboys!
> A bunch of cuties I must say.



Ahhh I love these badboys ~


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Sep 8, 2014)

The CityTown bad boys! Nice work


----------



## Tessie (Sep 8, 2014)

i give my kangaroo villager lots of love 8]


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 8, 2014)

Tessie said:


> View attachment 67285
> 
> View attachment 67286
> 
> ...







You sure do. :3


----------



## Yookey (Sep 8, 2014)

Tessie said:


> View attachment 67285
> 
> View attachment 67286
> 
> ...


omg XD I love it


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Sep 9, 2014)

I haven't been back to the Museum in a while and this is the first thread I find! Ahhhhhhh! I love it! This is just awesome, and stylish, and talented, and cute!! Ahhh! You guys are great!
And just to contribute to this awesome project, here are a few 'roos I did back a few months ago when I was trying out some styles:



Spoiler


----------



## azukitan (Sep 9, 2014)

@Jesusfreakette: Have you ever thought of becoming a book illustrator? Your artwork possesses such a charming quality ^^


----------



## Yookey (Sep 9, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> I haven't been back to the Museum in a while and this is the first thread I find! Ahhhhhhh! I love it! This is just awesome, and stylish, and talented, and cute!! Ahhh! You guys are great!
> And just to contribute to this awesome project, here are a few 'roos I did back a few months ago when I was trying out some styles:
> 
> 
> ...


this is soooooo gorgeous >W<

- - - Post Merge - - -



azukitan said:


> @Jesusfreakette: Have you ever thought of becoming a book illustrator? Your artwork possesses such a charming quality ^^



^ this


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 9, 2014)

azukitan said:


> @Jesusfreakette: Have you ever thought of becoming a book illustrator? Your artwork possesses such a charming quality ^^


This...
This should happen.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Sep 9, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> I haven't been back to the Museum in a while and this is the first thread I find! Ahhhhhhh! I love it! This is just awesome, and stylish, and talented, and cute!! Ahhh! You guys are great!
> And just to contribute to this awesome project, here are a few 'roos I did back a few months ago when I was trying out some styles:
> 
> 
> ...



Omg I remember these <3 Great work!

- - - Post Merge - - -



azukitan said:


> @Jesusfreakette: Have you ever thought of becoming a book illustrator? Your artwork possesses such a charming quality ^^



Agreed c:


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 9, 2014)

A little comic I did after this lovely scene.









Let's just say it was fun coming up with the idea.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 10, 2014)

I love how scared Punchy looks in the backdrop... nice work!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 10, 2014)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> I love how scared Punchy looks in the backdrop... nice work!


Thanks.
I tend to keep my villagers in that odd Anime/Manga style, where most of my drawings seem to shine through most of the time.


----------



## Yookey (Sep 11, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> A little comic I did after this lovely scene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great comic xD poor whitney


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 13, 2014)

We need another Bump....
.....
.....
*Whoops...*




Another George and Yookey doodle.




And a comic I did, because it's almost Halloween doncha kno.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Sep 13, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> We need another Bump....
> .....
> .....
> *Whoops...*
> ...



OMG Amazing!!! You drew us again >w< thank you so much!

Hahaha Rooney <3 great work on the comic, love his expression haha.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 13, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> A little comic I did after this lovely scene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so cute, nice job!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Sep 14, 2014)

Bump for the roos <3


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 15, 2014)

*First comes rock, then comes paper...
You can't throw all of them.
JAN KEN PON!*
_....I watch Nichijou too much._


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 17, 2014)

More Rooney.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 22, 2014)

*MOAR ROONEY.*


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Sep 22, 2014)

azukitan said:


> @Jesusfreakette: Have you ever thought of becoming a book illustrator? Your artwork possesses such a charming quality ^^





Yookey said:


> this is soooooo gorgeous >W<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





sp19047 said:


> This...
> This should happen.





rayquaza128 said:


> Omg I remember these <3 Great work!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness you guys, I somehow missed this and I would be so remise if I didn't thank you so much!!

On a related note, I still adore this thread  Ray (and everyone!) I love your work!! And your love for kangaroos


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 22, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> Oh my goodness you guys, I somehow missed this and I would be so remise if I didn't thank you so much!!
> 
> On a related note, I still adore this thread  Ray (and everyone!) I love your work!! And your love for kangaroos


Anytime! ^ . ^


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## spCrossing (Sep 29, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


>


Aww dat's cute.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Better post this quick before the thread dies.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Oct 2, 2014)

Bump!

- - - Post Merge - - -



sp19047 said:


> Aww dat's cute.



Thank you!! >w<


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Oct 5, 2014)

Bump for the roos <3


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Oct 13, 2014)

Bump x3


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 13, 2014)

Moar doodles.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Oct 14, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Moar doodles.



Wooo moar Rooney doodles  His facial expressions are always the best haha.
Nice work as always mate! Love the Smash Bros references too 

OMG just noticed George is there too!! That's awesome >w<


----------



## Yookey (Oct 14, 2014)

Those ones are really cute SP! I love blushing rooney XD


----------



## Yookey (Oct 14, 2014)

been a while since i posted pictures. but here's some more i drew. c:


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 14, 2014)

nvm


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Oct 18, 2014)

Bump c:


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 18, 2014)

I love this one.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 24, 2014)

Just thought I show this.


----------



## Yookey (Oct 24, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Just thought I show this.


cuuuute xD


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Oct 30, 2014)

Bump c:


----------

